# co2 options for equipment



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, the gameplan with the new tank is to eventually have co2 running on it.

What I'm wondering, I've seen a bunch of places online, ie rexgrigg etc where one can get regulator, solenoid etc. Are there local alternatives?

I'm not adverse to buying online, but would prefer to purchase locally even if the price margin is a bit more.

my previous co2 experiences have been diy yeast etc. hence the desire for a tank system. As for longevity - how long does 10lb last on a single tank aprox 50 gal? (I'd likely get a 10lb tank)

thx

(oops realized I posted this in the wrong spot... can we get this moved to the right forum please? 
i blame it on spending 40 of the last 48 hrs in the ER... long story, yeah we're ok)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

i am in the process of putting together my 1st pressurized tank too... camcarb was the best place for tank (paid $110 for 10 lbs full). as for regulator, the internet seems to be the best place as everywhere else gets stupid expensive. im looking on ebay and will probably buy a regulator from milwaukee and look for a specific needle valve to complete the job. Don't buy used for any of the parts. I've been researching this for 3 months and have slowly bought this sttuff, otherwise it gets too pricey. GL


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm running a 5lb at around 2 bps for 10 hrs/day on a 75 gallon. I bought the tank and filled it in June and haven't refilled it yet. When you get your regulator, I recommend getting one with a solenoid so you can put it on a timer. Running CO2 when the lights are off is a waste IMO.

Once you go pressurized CO2, you wont regret it


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Kooka said:


> I'm running a 5lb at around 2 bps for 10 hrs/day on a 75 gallon. I bought the tank and filled it in June and haven't refilled it yet. When you get your regulator, I recommend getting one with a solenoid so you can put it on a timer. Running CO2 when the lights are off is a waste IMO.
> 
> Once you go pressurized CO2, you wont regret it


This really makes me want to grab a pressurized CO2 and go on with a new project! Lol!


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

what type of regulator did u buy?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

hprice2904 said:


> what type of regulator did u buy?


Ended up getting a great deal on a used set-up one from a site member, only potential issue is the low-output pressure on the regulator - I know some atomizers require a higher output pressure, but seeing as i'm building a reactor, should be a non issue.

the only beef I have with the regulator is the included clippard needle valve is very frustrating to adjust, the fabco needle valves have a good rep, may swap out down the road.


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

i am planning to buy an oxygen tank for shipping live fish purpose. What regulator is good? is the cga 320 dual stage good for the job? or the cga580 is fine?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

hprice2904 said:


> i am planning to buy an oxygen tank for shipping live fish purpose. What regulator is good? is the cga 320 dual stage good for the job? or the cga580 is fine?


cga320/cga580 are connector ?thread? types if my understanding is correct. Your best bet would be to call one of the compressed air suppliers, or check the interwebs.


----------

